# Anyone recognize these colors? Comments.



## ARMCO (Jul 22, 2017)

I have cemented a great deal of material out of waste fluid in my stock pot that I have been saving for about two years. Even after cementing a bunch out, I put in some copper pipe and wire and rather than cementing out to the bottom I had these coatings on the copper and the color just didn't look like the same as what I saw cement out before and I'm just wondering if anybody recognizes these colors. The photographs are pretty true to color.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 22, 2017)

fixed links

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170723/077eda9bdefd04083faccee385b96fbe.jpg

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170723/85b89f734c31f74354f0ee3861ba81b4.jpg

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170723/a6fc8ebb466b64007f9ffcee7dc4a37f.jpg


----------



## ARMCO (Jul 23, 2017)

:roll: 
The irony. Lol


----------



## ARMCO (Jul 23, 2017)

Let me give some more information and refine my question. 

I've had silver and gold cement out of this stock pot looking very much like cemented silver and the black powder mixed with that. 

I suppose that a lot of silver cementingout of waste from a stock pot is not standard, but keep in mind I started the bulk of my first year working with scrap silver and really didn't know squat but I did know enough to hang on to my waste, which I did to the tune of at least 10 gallons. 

Then I struggled with E-waste, black sands, clean pyrite, etc.... and was probably getting metals into solution but not being as successful at getting them all out, having needed to do much more study. 

A little while back I stumbled into correcting the very low pH of the waste and suddenly precipitated much of what was locked up in all this waste fluid and have settled out a not insubstantial amount of what looks like mostly silver and some gold. It (the precipitate) does a good positive stannous test and if dissolved in nitric acid will precipitate silver chloride when tested. 


Now while all this is settling awaiting decanting, drying, melting and analysis, I added more waste, some HCL to see if more silver chloride would be produced, --negative) and the addition of some clean copper the result was less cementing out and settling on the bottom but it looked more like the copper was painted a creamy color with orange (along with the black coating seen in the pictures). These coatings do not rinse off easily with a wash bottle. Like I said they act more like a coating of paint than cemented. 

Then again, this is my first waste processing, my waste probably has much more values in it than most due to my inexperience, and this could all be very simple and academic. 

But, I thought I'd put those pictures out there and see if those with much experience might say, "oh yeah, you clearly have ......"

If anyone is interested, I'd welcome your thoughts and feedback. 

Thanks.


----------



## anachronism (Jul 23, 2017)

The black powder on the first pipes looks like gold/pgm to me.


----------



## ARMCO (Jul 23, 2017)

anachronism said:


> The black powder on the first pipes looks like gold/pgm to me.



I didn't think it looked like silver and I was wondering about PGM. Thanks for the response.


----------

